# EtherCAT über Ethernet Switch



## LeFish (23 Dezember 2020)

Hallo allerseits.

ich möchte einen Raspberry Pi mit einer Beckhoff EtherCAT-Klemme EK1100 über die geswitchten Ethernet-Buchsen an einem Teltonika Router (https://teltonika-networks.com/de/product/rut950/) verbinden.

Muss ich dabei etwas beachten, oder ist jeder Ethernet-Switch auch gleichzeitig EtherCAT-fähig?

Ich frage deshalb, da Beckhoff auch eigene Switches (CU2XXX) im Programm hat.

Danke!

Beste Güße
LeFish


----------



## Glasesba (23 Dezember 2020)

Das wird nicht funktionieren. Für Ethercat brauchst du spezielle Sternverteiler (Das sind keine normale Switche), z.B. von Beckhoff (https://www.beckhoff.com/de-de/prod...mponenten/cuxxxx-epxxxx-ethercat-komponenten/  ). Logisch ist Ethercat nämlich immer ein Ring. Man kann kein Standard-Ethernet und Ethercat gemischt betreiben, das einzige was geht ist Standard-Ethernet durch den Ethercat tunneln (z.B. https://www.beckhoff.com/de-de/produkte/i-o/ethercat-klemmen/el6xxx-kommunikation/el6601.html).


----------



## flar.sps (25 Februar 2021)

Hallo LeFish,
von dem würde ich dir absolut abraten. Habe einmal mit dem Beckhoff Support über ein solches Thema diskuitiert und nein, dass geht praktisch nicht. Der EtherCAT Feldbus ist sehr anfällig auf Jitter und hat hier genau 0 Toleranz. DAs würde ich also nicht wählen.
Wieso möchstest du die ganze Applikation denn so auslegen?


----------



## oliver.tonn (25 Februar 2021)

LeFish schrieb:


> ich möchte einen Raspberry Pi mit einer Beckhoff EtherCAT-Klemme EK1100 über die geswitchten Ethernet-Buchsen an einem Teltonika Router (https://teltonika-networks.com/de/product/rut950/) verbinden.


Wie hier schon mehrfach geschrieben wurde geht das nicht. EtherCAT benötigt spezielle Hardware und arbeitet genaugenommen nur in einer Linienstruktur, wobei das letzte Gerät den Datenstrom im Durchlauf von seinem Eingangsadernpaar auf das Ausgangsadernpaar kopiert. Ich weiß, hier werden jetzt einige protestieren, dass es ja von Beckhoff z.B. den CU1128 gibt und es dann ja ein Stern ist, nein, ist es nicht. Jeder ESC (EtherCAT Slave Controller) kann bis zu vier Ethernet Anschlüsse verwalten/besitzen. Der Datenstrom wird dabei vom Eingang des einen Anschlusses an den Ausgang des Anderen gesendet, kommt an dessen Eingang wieder an oder wird, falls kein weiterer Slave vorhanden ist direkt an dessen Eingang weitergeleitet und so passiert dies mit allen vier Anschlüssen, bis das Signal am ersten Anschluss, diesmal auf der Ausgangsleitung wieder ankommt. Der CU1128 hat intern drei ESCs.
Was mich einmal interessieren würde ist, wofür Du das machen möchtest?

Ups, habe gerade gesehen, dass Glasesba das mit der Linie/Ring schon erwähnt hat.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (25 Februar 2021)

Mein Senf (den ich hier dazugebe) muss hier klar in zwei Kanäle aufgespaltet werden:

*Industrieanwendung

*So wie Oliver und die anderen es gesagt haben! 

*Nutzung "daheim" oder "zum testen"

*Zwei Kollegen und ich ( = 3) Leute haben zu Hause eine Beckhoff SPS für die Hausautomation.
Meine Wenigkeit hat eine CX9020 und die kommuniziert mit den Unterverteilungen über Netzwerk(Ethernet TCP/IP) - allerdings hängen hier BK9100 dran, die genau dafür vorgesehen sind.
Ein Kollege hat einen NoName Gigabit-Switch und da hängt ein EK1100 dran, SPS müsste irgendeine CX5020 o.ä. sein, Kommunikation über EtherCAT - funktioniert bei ihm.
Letzter Kollege  hat ebenfalls CX9020 (allerdings mit TwinCAT 3, sollte aber in dieser Sache egal sein) und geht über portbased vLAN eines Netgear JGS524PE. Das klappt auch, allerdings hat er mir gerade gesagt, dass er "nur" von der SPS auf den Switch geht und von dort aus weiter auf einen EK1100 und von dort weiter auf einen weiteren. Bei ihm läuft es also auch mit der Konfiguration.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## oliver.tonn (25 Februar 2021)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Letzter Kollege  hat ebenfalls CX9020 (allerdings mit TwinCAT 3, sollte aber in dieser Sache egal sein) und geht über portbased vLAN eines Netgear JGS524PE. Das klappt auch, allerdings hat er mir gerade gesagt, dass er "nur" von der SPS auf den Switch geht und von dort aus weiter auf einen EK1100 und von dort weiter auf einen weiteren. Bei ihm läuft es also auch mit der Konfiguration.


Da wäre tatsächlich mal interessant, was passiert, wenn mehrere EK1100 an dem Switch hängen würden. Bei Deinem Bekannten hängt ja nur einer direkt am Switch und der Zweite wiederum am ersten EK1100, dadurch ist es ja auch eine Linie.


----------

